# Trip to the Lone Star Flight Museum



## str8jax (Mar 8, 2007)

Got lots of pics so enjoy


----------



## str8jax (Mar 8, 2007)

some more for ya


----------



## str8jax (Mar 8, 2007)

The good looking kid is my son and hes about 4 ft tall so you can have a size comparison. Thw me262 folks will like these next ones.


----------



## str8jax (Mar 8, 2007)

and for the B17 lovers like me!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice pics of the B58 and the Privateer


----------



## str8jax (Mar 8, 2007)

How about a mig21?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2007)

NIce pics but the date stamps gotta go man...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 9, 2007)

Very cool! I heard that the A-20 might be coming to Oz if its the same one I think it is.


----------



## str8jax (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree i didnt realize the date stamp was on and on the wrong date as well that sucks. Im not sure about the havoc, but anythings possible.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice. I liked the !/32? B-24C crash diorama and the Okha. Didn't think we had any of those.


----------



## str8jax (Mar 9, 2007)

That dioramma is of a b 24 found in the desert during oil exploration or some thing close to that. They found no trace of what happened to the crew but did find food, water, guns, ammo, etc all at the crash site.


----------



## str8jax (Mar 9, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Nice. I liked the !/32? B-24C crash diorama and the Okha. Didn't think we had any of those.



!/32? What is this? The jap piloted bomb is small, the cockpit looked like my 9 year old son would be a tight fit lol.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Nicely done.  It would be neat to see a B-58 Hustler again.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2007)

str8, please us the term "Japanese" instead of the racial slang term "Jap"....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

Since when did you get morals...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

He has been saying that one for a while...

Nice pics.


----------



## str8jax (Mar 10, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> str8, please us the term "Japanese" instead of the racial slang term "Jap"....



NO prob man never thought that was a racial slur? Ive got a bunch of japenese inlaws and they have never said anything about that word. Sorry if i offended anyone.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

My grandfather shot down 8 Japanese, and always had enough respect not to call them that... Thanks for understanding...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pics. Would love to check out that museum.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 12, 2007)

No joke. I was in Galveston just over a year ago, but my company did not appreciate airplanes quite like I do. I did not appreciate them being uncultured jerks! 

Great pics. This one has been on my list for a while now and I can't wait to finally make it there.


----------

